# Berita Organisasi KOI's (Koi Owners of Indonesia  Society) > Organisasi & Keanggotaan KOI's >  ganti username

## akucintakoi

mau klarifikasi, berhubung adanya migrasi baru dari kois, yang mengharuskan memasukkan email ulang untuk konfirmasi password, sehingga saya kesulitan untuk masuk lagi dgn username *mase2001*, dikarenakan email saya pada saat daftar pertama kali di kois menggunakan email gratisan, dan sekarang email gratisannya tidak bisa diakses.
so saya daftar lagi dgn pake username *akucintakoi*.
akucintakoi = mase2001
kois ID : 200900220187
mohon kiranya untuk dapat jadi perhatian yah om2 kois, supaya tidak menimbulkan kerancuan dikemudian hari.

Terima kasih
salam;
Tommy

----------


## tenonx

siap om tommy  ::

----------


## Saung Koi

*Welcome back Om Tommy.......*

----------


## akucintakoi

matur nuwon om2....

----------

